# opengl und Android....



## tomovic (26. Jun 2014)

hallo,
ich arbeite mich gerade in opengl für Android ein.

Es wird ein String mit dem Namen fragment Shader sowie vertex Shader erstellt. Das klappt ja auch.
Aber ich verstehe nicht die Logik und den Zusammenhang.


----------



## JavaMeister (26. Jun 2014)

> Aber ich verstehe nicht die Logik und den Zusammenhang.



Vielleicht sollte man da ein Buch lesen. Oder generell mal damit anfangen sich irgentwie außeinander zu setzen...


----------



## tomovic (27. Jun 2014)

ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen dass ich gerade ein tut lese.
Mir ist schon klar dass ich den string kompilieren soll. Ich verstehe nicht warum der aufwand.wenn ich meine punkte für das 4eck erstellt habe.


----------



## tomovic (29. Jun 2014)

ok, hab mich noch mal schlau gemacht:

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden:

Einmal setze ich mit Code die Punkte für das Knochengerüst fest.

```
final float[] = cubePosition =
{
-1.0f, 1.0f,1.0f............
```


...und später mach die Oberlfäche (Frabe und Textur) mit:


```
final String vertexShader = 
"uniform mat 4 u_MVPMatrix...."
```

Stimmt das so?
Sorry dass ich so blöd frage.:autsch:


----------

